# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  دخول زينب الشام

## العنود

*فوجهت وجهها الى جهة الغري وتزفرت زفرة كادت روحها ان تخرج منها وهي تقول*
*يراكب الودنه التزفها*
*                             في سيرها تسبق طهفها*
*اتمايل على الكوفه ابنجفها*
*                                     وانكان انته ما تعرفها*
*علائـــــم واذا لك اصفـــــها*
*                                    املاك وانوار تحفها*
*صوت يمن سادا بشرفها*
*                                   قله او دمعاتك ادرفها*
*الترب عن راسك انسفها*
*                                ترى حسين ما غسل ابطفها*
*ولمخدره اللي في سجفها*
*                                لو تنظر اليها ما تعرفها*
*عن ايزيد تتستر ابكفها*
*                               تغضب يحيدر لو شفتها*
*يا آية الباري الشريفه*
*                               ويا ذروة المجد المنيفه*
*يامن شطر مرحب ابسفينه*
*                                  والحرب ناموسه اوكيفه*
*والارض ترجف منه خفيه*
*                               يا من احكايته لطيفه*
*اخبرك يجنب الله وسيفه*
*                                 زينب ترى ديك العفيفه*
*والطاهره المالها وصيفه*
*                                الا مها الزهره الشريفه*
*ركبت على دلوله عجيفه*
*                              وللشام ساقوها وصيفه*
*وصلت يزيد وطاب كيفه*
*                               ومنكم يزيد اخذ حيفه*
*يا ممدوح في طاها ولعراف*
*                                   يصنديد تضرب بيك لوصاف*
*يمروي بالاسنه وحد لسياف*
*                                    يمن للنبي المختار سياف*
*اخبرك ترى ربات لسجاف*
*                                    واللي الخدرها ما احد شاف*
*بس بالذكر تعرف ولوصاف*
*                                 ركبت يحيدر فوق لعجاف*
*وعلى ايزيد دخلوها بلا اسجاف*
*                                         يامن على المنبر خطب دوم*
*يباب المدينه وبحر العلوم*
*                                اظن ما جتك يا حيدر اعلوم*
*في الشام زينب وام كلثوم* 
*                                   او باقي الحرم يا بوا حسن قوم*
*         هذي الغرايب وين اهلها*
*م & ن & ق & و & ل &*
*من*
*(رواية دخول زينب الشام)*

*مع اعذب تحياتي اختكم العنود*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

يعطيجالعافية اختي على النقل الجميل

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

يعطيك العافيه

مشكوررررررررررررررررره

----------


## نجمة بلا قمر

يسلمو عزيزتي 

على الطرح وفقكِ الله

تحياتي

نجمة بلا قمر

----------


## حزن العمر

أختي الكريمة
العنود

الله يعطيك العافية على
نقل جزء من الرواية ،،
شكرا لك وتسلمين .

تحيتي العطرة
حزن العمر

----------


## نور الولاية

الله يعطيك العافية على

شكرا لك وتسلمين 
اختي العنود

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو اختي 
الشعر جميل جميل جميل 
مشكورة اختي

----------


## العنود

_مشكووورين جميعاااا_
_على المرور الطيب_
_يعطيكم ربي الف الف الف عافيه_
_لاعدمنا تواجدكم_
_مع اعذب تحياتي اختكم العنود_

----------

